# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الحمد لله على نعمة الأولاد

## ام عبيدة

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله أخواتي الفاضلات وأسعد أيامكم بالخير والبركة 
قال الله تعالى: لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاء يَهَبُ لِمَنْ يَشَاء إِنَاثًا وَيَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَاء الذُّكُورَ* أَوْ يُزَوِّجُهُمْ ذُكْرَانًا وَإِنَاثًا وَيَجْعَلُ مَن يَشَاء عَقِيمًا إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ (الشورى 49/50 )
وأنا والحمد لله بعد مدة طويلة رزقني الله عز وجل بتوأم بنات جعلهن الله من مواليد السعادة وقر أعين والديهن بصلاحهن ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن رزق بثلاث بنات وأحسن تربيتهن لينال بهم الجنه 
وأردت من أخواتي الفاضلات أن يشاركوني الفرحة وأن يختارو معي أسماء لبناتي لأني في الحقيقة احترت كثيرا في اختيار أسمائهن فأتمنى من الأخوات الفاضلات أن يشاركوني باسمائهن  
كما اتمنى منكم الدعاء لي ولذريتي بالصلاح وحسن الخاتمه  
وتقبلوا خالص التحية

----------


## جمانة انس

الف مبروك
جعلهما الله قرة عين لك ولكل الاسرة في الدنيا و الا خرة
من اللطيف ان تستشيري في اختيار الا سماء
وابين لك عادتي عندما تتنوع اما مي الخيارات فلا ادري ايها احلى
ان اتو جه الى الله داعية ان يشرح صدري للامر الاحسن
واكثر من الدعاء مرات حتى يشرح الله صدري لا ختيار ما
==من اللطيف ان اقترح عليك امرا
وهو عندما يقع اختيارك على اسم ما
فعللي التسمية و انوي بها امور فهذا من الفأل 
فمثلا لو اخترتي اسم-جمانة-(ابتسامة) فانوي ان تكون كاللؤلؤة في كل امورها و احو الها و سعادتها 
لو اخترتي اسم(هدى)فانوي ان تعيش الهداية في كل حياتها و ان تغمرها بر كاتها و سعادتها كيفما تحركت و ان تكون هداية لنفسها و غيرها
وهكذا
فاختاري ما يحلو لفظه و معناه وانوي فألا كر يما بمعناه
اسعدك لله بعر وستيك المباركتين
و جعلهما الله ==هدى و بشرى==للمؤمنين
اطيب التهاني

----------


## أم تميم

اسأل الله أن يحفظهما لكِ ويبارك فيهما ..
وأن ينبتهما النبات الحسن .. 
ويرزقكِ برّهما ..

أقترح ..
 هاجر ، سارة ..

----------


## قلب طيب

## ممنوع منعًا باتًّا مشاركة الرجال فى هذا المجلس!##

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

بارك الله لك في الموهوب وشكرت لواهب وبلغ رشدة ورزقت بره ..
أسأل الله أن يجعلهن مباركات عليك وعلى أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وأن ينبتهن الباري جل وعلا نباتا حسناً ..

أقترح :

مودة & رحمة ..

تيمّناً بما جعله الله بين الزوجين من أمر معنوي في قوله : { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لقوم يتفكرون } ..

فبشرينا علام يستقر رأيك .. وأنصحك أن ترجعي لكتاب تحفة المولود لابن القيم .. فسيفيدك كثيرا ..

واسمحي لي بهذا السؤال : على أي أساس تكنيت بأم عبيدة ؟ ..

والسلام عليك .

----------


## مجروحه

بارك الله لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره
تبارك الله لاقوة إلا بالله

أقترح ..
 ماريه  و  سيرين

----------


## تعارف

بارك الله لك فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره 
اسال الله تعالى ان يعافيك وان يبارك فى بنياتك وان يجعلهن من خيرة نساء المسلمين
اختى لاتنشغلى بشان زواجهن فانا ام لتوأم ذكور ( ابتسامه)

اقترح من الاسماء 

الزهراء _ رباب

----------


## أم نور الهدى

الحمد لله على سلامتك أخيتي أم عبيده، جعلهما الله قرة عين لك ..
ماذا إخترت لهن من الأسماء ؟

----------

